# Simulcast



## SYLV9ST9R (Aug 28, 2020)

This was a fun build. Was able to source the transformer from a nearby seller, and for the transistor, I used a NOS AC125 with a hFE of 73, and it sounds pretty good to my ears.
Had a bit of trouble testing it when I finished the build, couldn’t figure out what was wrong, as sound was passing through, but I was getting nothing when I pressed the foot switch. Turns out I had forgot to turn on the power bar my test box was connected to (facepalm). Spent a good half hour looking closely at it before coming back and figuring it out…
I’m pretty happy how the decal turned out, considering I had major cracking mid-way through the clear coating. There are still « lines » visible in the text, but I don’t really mind them nor the graphics that were a bit sanded in the process. Gives it a lived-in look I like.
I also had one major problem, in that either the black knob was too small (did they give me a 6mm instead of a 6,35mm ?), or the B25K shat was faulty (too large?), but It got really stuck as I put it on, and the potentiometer « stop » broke (now going from fully CW to fully CCW with minimal force). As it was literally the last step in completing this build, I was quite disappointed as I will have to unbox it, and change the pot, but it is usable for now, so that’s that.







I also build a basic patchbay last night for my pedal board. The send/return will be linked to a looper/blender on my board so I can insert other pedals/effects (or sound source) in the chain. Artwork is a picture of a geometric chalk drawing I did in the driveway with my boys. Pretty crammed in there with the isolated jacks, but I used Tayda drill service and things line up perfectly (which the angle of the photo isn't showing).


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Mar 27, 2021)

Did a rehouse of my pedal with this UV printed enclosure I just received today. I really like this pedal, and the bad clear coat was driving me crazy.
Wanted to do emboss varnish on the "label" but forgot to add it to my order.
I already have a vero build lined up for the old enclosure.


----------



## dawson (Mar 27, 2021)

Nice build!
Well done finding a suitable transistor- I'm still on the hunt, myself.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Mar 27, 2021)

dawson said:


> Nice build!
> Well done finding a suitable transistor- I'm still on the hunt, myself.


Thanks, I had ordered it from te UK if I remember correctly. Don’t know if it sounds  perfectly like the OG, but I’m really happy with the sound.


----------

